# Great Stuff fome rusty old chains



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Now, you know better than to post a How-To like this and NOT include photos...


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL Don't have any photos of the process but did go up into the attic and take this shot after I posted,










The process of making this is simple enough. I can't take full credit for this idea. We had a forum member a few years back that needed real large chains for a monster he'd made. What he did was use the sand to mold each huge link. I just modified the idea a bit and formed each link by hand to end up with a smaller chain.

These chains also look great draped around the house like garland. Cool Halloween party decorations.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

For those of you who don't have sand this might help. I know of a few folks that have done spray foam projects on plastic bags and not had problems with sticking. You could spray the initial circle of foam on the plastic and start form there. Do your best to keep each start the same size. 

To help you not make the same mistakes I've made. Don't try just spraying a single glob to start with. When you break it open to form your link it'll be way to sticky to work with. Because this stuff keeps expanding till it hardens if you try to spray the links the size you need they will be to thick to work with.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Great idea. I need a LOT of chain this year and I was wondering where I was going to come up with it. !!! Thanks Putrid !!!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

I like this idea! It beats my paper mache method lol.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE this forum. Whenever I'm looking for something, there it is! This is exactly what I was looking for a solution for, and of course someone has a complete tutorial about it already posted! Thanks again!!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice! So many creative idears on here! I just bought a ready-made chain and I could have made my own like this!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

We attempted this in the sand at the park today. We ran into the Problem of getting them to all be the right shape and size. The stuff in the can sprays out WAY too fast (no matter how careful you are). When we finally DID get them to all be semi shaped the same, it became apparent that some of them were WAY too thin, and some were WAY too thick..... even though they all were originally pretty similar. We ended up scraping the project when it became apparent that this wasn't going to solve our problems, and went back to square 1... Plastic Chain from Home Depot, spray painted to look old and rusted.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Mandathewitch said:


> We attempted this in the sand at the park today. We ran into the Problem of getting them to all be the right shape and size. The stuff in the can sprays out WAY too fast (no matter how careful you are). When we finally DID get them to all be semi shaped the same, it became apparent that some of them were WAY too thin, and some were WAY too thick..... even though they all were originally pretty similar. We ended up scraping the project when it became apparent that this wasn't going to solve our problems, and went back to square 1... Plastic Chain from Home Depot, spray painted to look old and rusted.


OH MY GOSH!!! I would have loved to see the looks on peoples faces who saw you in the sand at the park spraying foam!!! That is just too funny. Bummer it didn't work.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

A little too complicated for me, but the end result looks pretty good for night time haunts!


----------

